# Lots of plants.



## alanyusupov (6 Sep 2013)

Hello everyone
I would like to open a journal with some unusual and rare plants.
Sorry for bad pictures, all of them from my mobile phone, as I don't have a camera yet.
I moved to other country and managed to get my plants with me.
Please do not ask me how I did that. 
It was very hard, and expensive way.

From this in London





To this in Ukraine




























I will try to do a nice looking fish tank. 
And I will update more information in here
Thank for reading

Regards
Alan


----------



## Edvet (6 Sep 2013)

Congrats on getting the plants over!


----------



## Conger (6 Sep 2013)

Awesome plants! Can we have more details on the conditions, what they are and where you got them from?


----------



## alanyusupov (6 Sep 2013)

Edvet said:


> Congrats on getting the plants over!


Thanks!!!



Conger said:


> Awesome plants! Can we have more details on the conditions, what they are and where you got them from?


 
Tank size; 100x50x50
Ligstings; 8 x T5. 39 watt each.
ADA Power sand and Amazonia Aqua Soil New.
Filration; JBL CrystalProfi e1500
Co2; 24 hr per day; 1 bobbles per second

10 x Amanno shrimps
10 x Red cherry shrimps
5 x Otocinclus
100 x Tetra neons

I think I have more sp. in there, I will update list very soon.


Acmella repens
Bacopa sp. Sazlmanii / Bacopa Araguaia
Bacopa sp. Japan
Bacopa Colorata
Bacopa Pantanal
Eriocaulaceae sp. 'Type 2
Eriocaulon compressium
Eriocaulon sieboldianum
Eriocaulonsp 'Japan Needle Leaf'
Eriocaulon parkeri
Eriocaulon Ratonagiriuni
Eriocaulon Japan (middle)
Eriocaulon Australia – red
Eriocaulon Amami Oshima
Eriocaulon Mang Jang
Eriocaulon Amanomanum Kirishima
Eriocaulon Japan (middle)
Eriocaulon 'cinereum'
Eriocaulon sp Sulawesi
Eriocaulon sp big Sulawesi grass
Eriocaulon Japan Neadle leaf
Eriocaulon Udontanichibioni
Eriocaulon Hainan Island
Eriocaulon Heimesilatama
Eriocaulon from An son river
Elatine triandra
Gratiola aurea
Gratiola viscidula
Gratiola brevefolia
Hemigraphis traian / Hyptis lorentiana
Hygrophila lancea
Hygrophila odora
Limnophilia Vietnam mini
Limnophila Belem
Limnophila Punctata Blume
Limnophila 'Broad Leaf'
Limnophila sessiliflora (dwarf)
Limnophila Guinea “Needle leaf”
Limnophila Anubria Dwarf
Limnophila Repens
Lindernia 'Grandiflora'
Lindernia sp. 'India'
Littorella uniflora
Ludwigia Ovalis Pink
Ludwigia x lacustris
Ludwigia sp Curly / Tornado
Ludwigia Pilosa / Ludwigia Sphaerocarpa
Ludwigia Alata
Mayaca sp. Belem
Micranthemum sp. Monte Carlo
Myriophyllum sp. Roraima
Myriophyllum sp Guyana
Microparea Minima
Murdannia keisak
Murdannia sp Red
Najas Roraima
Polygonum 'Porto Velho'
Polygonum odoratum
Persicaria Sao Paulo
Persicaria Praetermissa / Ruby
Persicaria 'Kawagoeanum'
Persicaria Hydropiperoides
Poaceae 'Purple Bamboo'
Pogostemon Yatabeanus
Pogostemon Australia
Rotala Araguaia / Cuphea Analagoidea / Red Bacopa
Rotala Sunset / Ammania Sulawesi
Rotala Singapure
Rotala Occultiflora
Rotala H’Ra
Rotala Macranda mini type 2
Rotala Mexicana Green
Rotala Mexicana 'Araguaia' / Rutala Pusilla
Rotala sp. 'Goias'
Rotala Bangladesh
Rotala Colorata
Rotala Pink / Rotala Ceilon
Vallisneria Spiralis " Leopard"
Sphaerocaryum Malaccense
Staurogyne Brown
Staurogyne Bihar
Staurogyne Stolonifera
Staurogyne Low grow
This is what is in the tank now. 

Regards
Alan


----------



## Edvet (6 Sep 2013)

Woah, impressive


----------



## alanyusupov (6 Sep 2013)

My plants


----------



## Edvet (6 Sep 2013)

Guess that's a typo


----------



## Dave Pierce (6 Sep 2013)

An impressive collection of plants and a fantastic tank. Will be watching this with interest


----------



## foxfish (6 Sep 2013)

Interesting in that you are using so much light & 24 hours of C02!
I also spot a twinstar on the right!!


----------



## alanyusupov (6 Sep 2013)

foxfish said:


> Interesting in that you are using so much light & 24 hours of C02!
> 
> I also spot a twinstar on the right!!


 
Hi
Yes I start to do this way when I came to Ukraine. I find out many hobbyist in Ukraine are doing about co2 this way. And I was thinking why? Then I tryed to do same way, to see how is going to be? I would say for me it's helps and very good way. I didn't try yet for a long time, I am not going to say that is good way. And yes I have Twinstar nano in the tank. When I got my plants, from friends. All my plants were half melted and full of everything, algae, snails. But now I am happy for all results. My plants looking good.

















I also start to add to my tank some ferns which has algae on it, to clean it.





Regards
Alan


----------



## foxfish (6 Sep 2013)

Your plants do look great, do you think the twinstar is helping, in fact do you know how the twinstar works?


----------



## Conger (6 Sep 2013)

Hi Alan
Am I right in thinking that it was you selling your plants via theaquatank.com ? And that therefore plants won't be available from there anymore..?

Where woudl I be able to get some of these rarer plants?

Tim


----------



## alanyusupov (6 Sep 2013)

foxfish said:


> Your plants do look great, do you think the twinstar is helping, in fact do you know how the twinstar works?


 
I set up two tank in same time one for stems and other one for ferns, mosses and bucephalandras. For ferns tank I have only 4 T5 x 39 watts. The same water changes all the same only less lighting. And honestly I have lots of algae in it.

Sorry for my pic.









And I put twinstar from my first tank to it as well. I will let you know how is going to be. I would say if you try this personally, and then you can say about it.





I also was selling my rare plants regularly and no one complained about quality of plants.
And I did tried this product because on Twinstar web page it was saying that Twinstar, promote plants to grow. I am not going to say anything, personally am happy to use Twinstar.



Conger said:


> Hi Alan
> 
> Am I right in thinking that it was you selling your plants via theaquatank.com ? And that therefore plants won't be available from there anymore..?
> 
> ...


 
Hi Tim
Yes I am was selling plants from aquatank (ebay) and theaquatank.com
But now I am not in UK any more. And all my plants I left to Fresh water shrimps to Ed. You can ask him if he has any.
Regards
Alan


----------



## Conger (6 Sep 2013)

alanyusupov said:


> Yes I am was selling plants
> But now I am not in UK any more.
> Regards
> Alan



That's a shame! I love some of plants and would love to find some of those for my tank when I finally set up..! Anyway, glad to see you've carried on where you left off, keep posting!


----------



## Christian Walker (6 Sep 2013)

alanyusupov said:


>


 
Hi there, you have some stunning plants there Alan !!!  And the tank is starting to look as good as the one you had in the UK.  

Can I ask what the spiky plant is in the pics above please ?


----------



## alanyusupov (7 Sep 2013)

Christian Walker said:


> Hi there, you have some stunning plants there Alan !!! And the tank is starting to look as good as the one you had in the UK.
> 
> Can I ask what the spiky plant is in the pics above please ?


Hi Christian
Thank you for your comment, this two sp. is
Eriocaulon Polaris from An son river
Eriocaulon Amami Oshima


----------



## Christian Walker (7 Sep 2013)

alanyusupov said:


> Hi Christian
> Thank you for your comment, this two sp. is
> Eriocaulon Polaris from An son river
> Eriocaulon Amami Oshima


 

I love them.  didnt realise they were separate sp. lol.  are they hard to keep ?


----------



## alanyusupov (7 Sep 2013)

Christian Walker said:


> I love them. didnt realise they were separate sp. lol. are they hard to keep ?


Honestly this two sp. not too difficult. But some of the other Erios grows very difficult.
They like lots of lightings,  lots of co2, regularly adding nutrients also water quality.


----------



## Christian Walker (7 Sep 2013)

alanyusupov said:


> Honestly this two sp. not too difficult. But some of the other Erios grows very difficult.
> They like lots of lightings, lots of co2, regularly adding nutrients also water quality.


 
Great  How do they multiply ?  Baby plantlets ?  Are they fast growing ? Any chance of some ?


----------



## squid102 (7 Sep 2013)

I like the eriocaulons too. It's a pity they are not more widely available.


----------



## bridgey_c (11 Sep 2013)

Hi Alan, great tank.

Have you experimented with on and off times of co2 or is 24 hrs just what works so you have stuck with it?


----------



## alanyusupov (11 Sep 2013)

bridgey_c said:


> Hi Alan, great tank.
> 
> Have you experimented with on and off times of co2 or is 24 hrs just what works so you have stuck with it?


Hi bridgey_c
Thanks for your comment.
Yes I am adding 24 hr of co2 and I like the result. 
I find out that plants like Rotala Magenta grows better this way, Erios as well.
Regards
Alan


----------



## foxfish (12 Sep 2013)

This is what Tom Barr has to say....
Post 526 "Dutch something or the other" 120 Gal | Page 27 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

I see no good reason to ever add CO2 24/7.
ADA and myself are in agreement about a number of things, this is one of them.
Amano says it is "taboo"(his words, not mine).

It does not help nor helps fish in anyway.

Poor delivery while the CO2 is being added it much more the issue or, too much degassing.
CO2 is not a salt and does not involve osmoregulation in fish like changing the pH with say baking soda(which is a salt).

Hair algae is a good sign of lots of light and not quite enough CO2.
If you added even less CO2, then BBA and other algae species would appear.


----------



## alanyusupov (12 Sep 2013)

foxfish said:


> This is what Tom Barr has to say....
> 
> Post 526 "Dutch something or the other" 120 Gal | Page 27 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
> 
> ...


 
Yes maybe is it right but I am happy to add 3 bubbles per 2 second 24hr. than 3 bubbles in one second for 10 or 12 hr. 
I also asked many people in here about that. Most of them using co2 24hr. Here is many collectors
http://www.aquaforum.ua/forumdisplay.php?f=128
I have very good water circulation, most of my plants was not growed well like now.
I am not saying that is good way. Before I was adding co2, when lights was switched on only. But not now.

I am just sharing what I am doing in my tank.


----------



## foxfish (12 Sep 2013)

Ah yes of course if you are happy with your method that is great & it is also very interesting!


----------



## alanyusupov (14 Sep 2013)

foxfish said:


> Ah yes of course if you are happy with your method that is great & it is also very interesting!


Yes it's ok  for a try, until I will have some problems.
Plants, and fish is ok.   

Bacopa Colorata


----------



## GHNelson (14 Sep 2013)

Nice colorata.....Alan.


----------



## John S (14 Sep 2013)

Looks fantastic Alan


----------



## NatureBoy (14 Sep 2013)

alanyusupov said:


> Yes maybe is it right but I am happy to add 3 bubbles per 2 second 24hr. than 3 bubbles in one second for 10 or 12 hr.
> I also asked many people in here about that. Most of them using co2 24hr. Here is many collectors
> http://www.aquaforum.ua/forumdisplay.php?f=128
> I have very good water circulation, most of my plants was not growed well like now.
> ...


 
thanks for sharing Alan, it's great to get an insight from different successful growers.

I've been experimenting with CO2 and *strong surface agitation* (not aeration as this has no real degassing benefit) as per Plantbrain's methods as a mechanism of climbing to a good level of CO2 and then plateauing there, there's some great graphs of this method where pH is charted through the day.

When my water is degassed the pH is 7.6+, with injection in this way you can measure pH over the day you can achieve a constant 6.4, 6.8 whatever you want my adjusting bubble rate / surface agitation, or both...

When I realised I could plateau at a given pH and effectively target a stable pH and a safe and equilibrium rate of CO2 in the tank I thought I'd chance it over 24hrs. I got up through the night for fear of gassing the fish, but the ph held: indicating the equilibrium between injection and degassing was holding independent of plant respiration, etc....

So I'm testing out 24 hr CO2 with strong surface agitation, reasons for me is that I'm stubbornly persisting with high kH tap water and I wonder whether the enzyme activity of plants is effected by pH, in other words at night with no CO2 the plants metabolism is strained by too high / unstable pH for the enzymes to work effectively, and for trace ions to be readily available for plants etc. So by keeping pH constant at 6.5 I keep ions chelated and enzymes active....maybe....

ps shrimp and fish show no signs of stress, perhaps it helps them assimilate to a given level of CO2 also. Only downer is knowing I'm rinsing the CO2.

cheers


----------



## Alfredo T.M. (3 Nov 2013)

Hi Alan
GREETINGS FROM MEXICO!
thanks for the plants


----------



## alanyusupov (3 Nov 2013)

Hi everyone
Some more update How is looks now





My Algae 









Also more new plants













Regards
Alan


----------



## alanyusupov (3 Nov 2013)

Alfredo T.M. said:


> Hi Alan
> GREETINGS FROM MEXICO!
> thanks for the plants


Hi Alfredo
Good to see you here 
Regards


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Nov 2013)

lovely.


----------



## alanyusupov (4 Nov 2013)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> lovely.


Nice to see you on UKAPS.
Regards
Alan


----------



## dw1305 (4 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





alanyusupov said:


> My Algae


 Fantastic, I remember the first one ~ _Caloglossa beccari, _from this thread <Plant (?) identification - NAME FOUND - Caloglossa! | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, but the other one looks really intriguing. I've seen a similar marine green algae (Chlorophyta - _Codium tomentosum_) <Codium tomentosum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia>, but not any Red algae (Rhodophyta).

cheers Darrel


----------



## alanyusupov (4 Nov 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Fantastic, I remember the first one ~ _Caloglossa beccari, _from this thread <Plant (?) identification - NAME FOUND - Caloglossa! | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, but the other one looks really intriguing. I've seen a similar marine green algae (Chlorophyta - _Codium tomentosum_) <Codium tomentosum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia>, but not any Red algae (Rhodophyta).
> 
> cheers Darrel


 
The first algae is
Caloglossa sр. beccarii
And second one is
Thorea hispida

Regards
Alan


----------



## dw1305 (4 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





alanyusupov said:


> Thorea hispida


 Thanks Alan, new one on me, although I've now found that is actually a rare native algae in the UK. I see a bit about it on German
forums, it will be interesting to see if it becomes established in the hobby.

cheers Darrel


----------



## alanyusupov (4 Nov 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Thanks Alan, new one on me, although I've now found that is actually a rare native algae in the UK. I see a bit about it on German
> forums, it will be interesting to see if it becomes established in the hobby.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 
Honestly I find them in UK.  And I got them from there.
I hope this guys can see this message and will share with others. 
Regards
Alan


----------



## alanyusupov (17 Jan 2014)

Hi all
Some more new plants and pic.


















Regards
Alan


----------



## Alastair (17 Jan 2014)

Whats the top plant alan. Looks similar to what I was growing


----------



## kirk (17 Jan 2014)

That





alanyusupov said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is lots of plants


----------



## Tim Harrison (18 Jan 2014)

Visually one of the most spectacular tanks I've ever seen, great plantsmanship. If they had a category for it at Chelsea I'm sure you'd get an RHS Gold.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Jan 2014)

Great collection  stunning tank


----------



## Mirko Spalla (6 Feb 2014)

Stunning tank! So colorful and so rich of nice plants!!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2014)

alanyusupov said:


> Hi all
> Some more new plants and pic.
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Alan,

Hope you are doing good. 
Very nice collection of plants mate !! What a long list I have noticed one plant in the 3 rd photo, and I was wondering if it was the same sp than this one. If you could confirm that it would be great. Here is a few shots. 








If you confirm it here is one of the spot where I can find it 




All the green leaves that are on the shore is the one. I have found three different colors in three different spot. 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2014)

In your pic the 3rd one I am talking about the plant that have purple leaves on the right of the main plant.


----------



## alanyusupov (7 Feb 2014)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> In your pic the 3rd one I am talking about the plant that have purple leaves on the right of the main plant.


Hi 
Thank you 
Yes you right about this two species which you have.
This is 
Poaceae 'Purple Bamboo'
and smallest one is
Sphaerocaryum Malaccense

Where is that place you found this plants from? 

Regards
Alan


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2014)

I live in D R Congo, I have found this plant at 40 km of Kinshasa. It's a place where we ride dirt bike and it's one of many river that we crosse. 
But I didn't find the two sp at the same place. One in a wetland and I know an other place where they are bright green. 







A year ago I have found that plant maybe you can know which sp it is ? 

90 km from Kinshasa Zongo falls
10 cm Max
Very small leaves 




"Under" a rock where water was stronger. 





. 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2014)

I live in D R Congo, I have found this plant at 40 km of Kinshasa. It's a place where we ride dirt bike and it's one of many river that we crosse. 
But I didn't find the two sp at the same place. One in a wetland and I know an other place where they are bright green.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2014)

Oops sorry for that


----------



## alanyusupov (7 Feb 2014)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> A year ago I have found that plant maybe you can know which sp it is ?
> 
> 90 km from Kinshasa Zongo falls
> 10 cm Max
> ...


 
That is very nice.
It's a big luck to find some nice sp. in a wild.
I meet this kind of plants on aquatic plants central but not remember the name
Also is good place to find out more informations about plants ID.
Regards


----------



## alanyusupov (7 Feb 2014)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


>


 
Also what kind of plants on this pic. in left side?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (7 Feb 2014)

This is where I have find the Poacear purple bamboo. Photo taken the day I collected it.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

alanyusupov said:


> Also what kind of plants on this pic. in left side?



I am sorry but the pic is "broken" for me so I can't see it ! Can you describe the plant you are talking about ?? 

What ever it is I can find it !!!! 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

Is it this one are you talking about ? 




The spiky one on the left ??? 
I have found it exactly at the same spot than the one on the right. I have kept it for more than a year without problem in my tank. 
Do you know the name ??

Cheers


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Feb 2014)

What tank is this zanguli? It looks great

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

It is an awful DIY DIY 120x35x50cm I have buy it with filter and light for 100 $ USA here in Congo 

Here is a full tank shot when it was at its best.


----------



## aliclarke86 (8 Feb 2014)

Ah that looks fantastic mate!! A real planted tank!!

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

Forest of "Congo" | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

Since than I have never achieved a nice tank like that lol. In the journal you will some Anubia and other plant I have found. 
Sorry to hijack your journal mate.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (8 Feb 2014)

The plant you were asking, is it the one the left ?


----------



## alanyusupov (10 Feb 2014)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Since than I have never achieved a nice tank like that lol. In the journal you will some Anubia and other plant I have found.
> Sorry to hijack your journal mate.


No Problems I think is very interesting.
Also I find out that Poaceae 'Purple Bamboo', which I have got has two different colours. The one of them is gets dark purple and the other one is looks like yours from your pic. and size also a bit smaller.


----------



## alanyusupov (10 Feb 2014)

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> The plant you were asking, is it the one the left ?


Yes it is from this pic. on the left side.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (10 Feb 2014)

alanyusupov said:


> Yes it is from this pic. on the left side.



I don't know I found it at the same place. 

Cheers


----------



## Maria-Koalan (24 Jun 2015)

It looks so beautiful, one of the three most beautiful tank I ever seen!


----------



## JohnC (24 Jun 2015)

Thanks for pulling this up Maria  I'd not seen this one either.

I'd bought plants from Aqua Tank too!

Re: Poaceae 'Purple Bamboo

Nice to see it in it's healthy form. I've been struggling with it in a couple of tanks now since getting some off BigTom when he left edinburgh. I'm going to give it another shot once i have the new tank running. Down to two stems growing immersed currently.


----------

